# 20700 charging question



## Viper_SA (19/6/18)

Would it be possible to charge 20700 batteries in the same Nite ore i4 charger I use for my 18650's?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Would it be possible to charge 20700 batteries in the same Nite ore i4 charger I use for my 18650's?


.I think I have the i4as well and I am charging mine. You just have to be a bit more carefull to make sure the positive lines up, but no problems. I put the 20700 and 26650 bats the outside of my 4 bay, seems they have a bit more space there and don’t push each other out of allignment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (19/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Would it be possible to charge 20700 batteries in the same Nite ore i4 charger I use for my 18650's?


It depends. As far as I know the older i4 can't take 20700/21700s but the newer version (the one they call "new i4") that was launched 2016 can. I have the newer one and charge my 21700s no problem.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (19/6/18)

Also found this handy list online of chargers that can take 20700/21700: https://www.imrbatteries.com/blog/chargers-which-fit-20700-21700-cells/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/6/18)

Apologies, I have the D4 I see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/6/18)

Should've probably checked before ordering 2 batteries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Should've probably checked before ordering 2 batteries


Ouch, not a good one. Hope you come right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/6/18)

Well, they definitely don't fit in the i2 I use at work.... hope they fit the D4 at home....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Well, they definitely don't fit in the i2 I use at work.... hope they fit the D4 at home....


Not according to the list linked by @Anvil above.


----------



## Viper_SA (19/6/18)

Andre said:


> Not according to the list linked by @Anvil above.



I saw that @Andre, but it is literally 1mm too long for the i2, hoping it might fit in the D4. Also have an older eFest Soda charger at home that might fit it if all else fails.


----------



## Viper_SA (19/6/18)

Alas, not on the list......


----------



## Viper_SA (19/6/18)

So, next question then, what charger do you guys recommend I get next month


----------



## Anvil (19/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> So, next question then, what charger do you guys recommend I get next month


I had an older model i2 and can confirm they don't fit. But I also have a new i2 and new i4 and can confirm they definitely fit. It's a tight squeeze but they fit. Funny enough they fit more comfortably in the i2 than the i4. Anyway...

My recommendation is the updated i4. Better charging times than the older model if I'm not mistaken, and still all the other benefits and features.


----------



## Salamander (19/6/18)

The "New" Nitecore I2 & I4 work for 21700 batteries


----------



## Anvil (19/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Alas, not on the list......
> View attachment 135871


Also, Mooch reckons it *might* fit in the soda. Apparently it fits the 20700 Sanyo, and quote "I do not know if these chargers will fit any other 20700 or 21700 batteries, but they should."

Link: https://www.facebook.com/batterymooch/posts/1900681943554716:0


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/18)

While the 20700's fit in my main charger the 21700's don't. I bought the eFest just for my bigger batteries because it's made for them. No more trying to jam bigger batteries into my normal charger!


----------



## Viper_SA (19/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> While the 20700's fit in my main charger the 21700's don't. I bought the eFest just for my bigger batteries because it's made for them. No more trying to jam bigger batteries into my normal charger!
> View attachment 135881
> View attachment 135880



Link please uncle @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Link please uncle @Rob Fisher



I bought it direct from eFest at Hall of Vape in Stuttgart @Viper_SA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (4/7/18)

I have the same question about the UM20 by nitecore. will it be able to charge 20700. it seems they would fit but i am unsure

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (4/7/18)

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> I have the same question about the UM20 by nitecore. will it be able to charge 20700. it seems they would fit but i am unsure
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


The size of the battery, if it fits in the charger is irrelevant. The underlying chemistry is roughly the same (if not the same) and the voltage requirements are the same I.e. single 4.2v cell.


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (4/7/18)

Christos said:


> The size of the battery, if it fits in the charger is irrelevant. The underlying chemistry is roughly the same (if not the same) and the voltage requirements are the same I.e. single 4.2v cell.


i dont know if it fits so im wondering if anyone has tried. my 20700s are on their way so would be awesome if i can continue using the same charger


Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (5/7/18)

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> i dont know if it fits so im wondering if anyone has tried. my 20700s are on their way so would be awesome if i can continue using the same charger
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


I guess you will know soon!
I use a nitecpre i8 and they fit but no experience with a um20. 

I did read somewhere they do fit in the new um20 but can't confirm.

I hope they fit for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/7/18)

I just came across this thread now. I've been using a Nitecore D4 for quite some time now. The 20700 and 21700 do fit (snugly) and charge perfectly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/7/18)

Christos said:


> I guess you will know soon!
> I use a nitecpre i8 and they fit but no experience with a um20.
> 
> I did read somewhere they do fit in the new um20 but can't confirm.
> ...


18


Christos said:


> I guess you will know soon!
> I use a nitecpre i8 and they fit but no experience with a um20.
> 
> I did read somewhere they do fit in the new um20 but can't confirm.
> ...


According to @BumbleBee in a different thread, it doesn't fit. You can however force the battery in, after all the two batteries only have a 2mm difference in height.


----------

